# If you like animation and relationships, you'll LOVE this...



## PollyRhythm (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, so I found this site where people make there own animation and games and whatnot and found this set of videos from this one user and I have to say they are BRILLIANT! If you've ever been involved in interracial relationships or had a relationship where other people thought you shouldn't be with your S.O., this is most definitely for you. It's called *There She Is!!* and you have to go from the 1st step to the fourth and the last one, which I can't wait for, comes out in December. The story in my opinion is just beautiful and when I watched the fourth step, I almost cried. 

Seriously this is a must see and I have to throw in that the music(even though I can't understand it) is awesome and fits each step. I figured you guys would appreciate this as much as I did.

*There She Is!!




*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2008)

aw that was beyond cute! The music was rad, too.

This is another heart warming animation that I think you'd enjoy! It almost made me cry.
A SHORT LOVE STORY IN STOP MOTION on Vimeo


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 14, 2008)

I just saw the last step and I really have to say that this is one of the most beautiful story's I've seen in a long time and I loved the animation as well as the music. I really can't say enough good things about this story and I really recommend for everybody to take the time out and see it. The final step as well as every other step is on their home page under the story "There she is". SamBakZa.net It's in Korean until you click on the English link.


----------

